# Oracle 9i UTF-8 Probleme



## ioneshock (6. März 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe unter Suse 9.3 eine Oracle 9i Datenbank mit Zeichensatz AL32UTF8 aufgesetzt. Die Umgebungsvariable NLS_LANG ist im Linux auf GERMAN_GERMANY.AL32UTF8 gesetzt. Der Client läuft auf einem Windows XP Rechner, wobei in der Registry ebenfalls GERMAN_GERMANY.AL32UTF8 eingetragen wurde (im SQL+ mit @.[%NLS_LANG% kontrolliert].

Nun versuche ich mit PHP u. Apache auf diese Datenbank zuzugreifen, was erst einmal keine Probleme bereitet.

Nur sind die Sonderzeichen nicht UTF8 dargestellt. Dies ist nur möglich (durch testen festgestellt), wenn ich den Client auf GERMAN_GERMANY.WE....usw. stelle und die Daten eintrage. Diese werden nach nochmaligen umstellen des Clients auf AL32UTF8 korrekt in UTF8 dargestellt.

Nun bringt es mich fast zur Verzweiflung, da meine Lektüre und gefundene Foreneinträge nur auf die Einstellungen des Clients verweisen. Welche Maßnahmen muss ich erledigen, um korrekt mit der Einstellung GERMAN_GERMANY.AL32UTF8 zu schreiben und wieder zu lesen (in PHP, SQL+ usw.).

Wäre toll wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet

Gruß Stephan


----------

